# Montreal snow storm march 8 08



## D DeSantis (Mar 3, 2008)

Found this video, thought you guys would get a kick out of it!!! this storm was pure hell thank god it was the last and we had just gotten a 30cm storm 4 days before my rotator cuffs are still in pain from shoveling 70 walkways and plowing


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool vid..........wayyy to much snow up there last winter?payup


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

thats a cool vid thats more snow that i ve seen for one storm in years:angry:


----------

